# Need a little help deciding



## Polar Bear (Feb 14, 2009)

Need a little help deciding. I may be in the market for a new pea shooter. If you guys could give me pros and cons it would be greatly appreciated. I will be asking very stupid questions

http://www.dpmsinc.com/store/products/?prod=1828

http://www.stagarms.com/product_info.php?cPath=13_22&products_id=207

http://www.armalite.com/ItemForm.as...Category=8e8e5de6-5022-483e-812b-822e58014822

http://www.talonarms.com/talonarms/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1022


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 14, 2009)

Of those choices, I'd get the LWRC for sure.  I've had bad experiences personally with DPMS stuff, and I don't know too much about the others.  I am going to buy an LWRC M6A3 (their piston rifle) when it comes available.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 14, 2009)

http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php?model=13

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...d=buynow&isFirearm=Y&parent_category_rn=33803

http://www.coltsmfg.com/cmci/MTM4.asp


----------



## pardus (Feb 14, 2009)

Have you checked availibility of these rifles?

Alot of companies have waiting lists now. :2c:


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 14, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Have you checked availibility of these rifles?
> 
> Alot of companies have waiting lists now. :2c:


 
I can wait I can get the M1A1 right now


----------



## pardus (Feb 14, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> I can wait I can get the M1A1 right now



The reason im not waiting is because im nervous about the assault weapons ban, it's coming...

M1A1 is a great rifle, I'd love one myself.

For your consideration, the best 7.62mm battle rifle ever fielded and my favourite.

http://www.dsarms.com/SA58-FAL-Rifles/departments/8


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 14, 2009)

Of the M1A variants, personally I want a SOCOM 16.  The SOCOM II is too damn heavy.  It's my #2 choice if I can't get an LWRC/LMT/KAC piston M4.  Either rifle will get the latest EO-Tech HWS.  I was going to put an ACOG on the M1A, but a buddy that RB and car know showed me a very cool way to zero the EO-Tech for 200m.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 14, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> I can wait I can get the M1A1 right now



I wouldn't wait to long, as I have a feeling they will be banned in the USA VERY soon!


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 15, 2009)

I would fill what ever gap in your collection that you don't currently have.  

If you don't  have the AR15 then get one now.  The Colt 6920's are about the best you can find out on the market.  Gunbroker.com and Guns America .com are great places to find these rifles.  They have a 1:7 twist rate, profiled barrel, flat top receiver and retractable stock.  They also already M4 feed ramps. 

Again it all depends on what this rifle to do for you.  If you want shoot out to 800+ meters than an AR is not the rifle you want.  The M1A/M14 would probably be a better choice in the long range arena unless you want an AR10 with a heavy barrel and match grade trigger and rifling. 

I like anything LMT, Colt, and Rock River. 

Just my .02


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd go with the M1A, too. If you lined em all up on a table, that's the first one I'd grab.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 16, 2009)

I would go with the M1A1, as it has already been mentioned.   Also I would pick up a stripped AR receiver.   If a ban comes through like the last one, components will not be difficult to get, it will be the receiver (what constitutes the firearm).   During the old ban, only pre ban parts could be placed on a pre ban receiver.  I had no problems finding complete pre-ban kits, less receivers.  


AR are much more easier to assemple as "kits" compared to having a "kit" M1A1. 


The other aspect was magazines.  Those would be good to get now, if you don't have them.  It is all a gamble, if the a ban goes through or not, along with the scope of the ban.  


I would also recommend getting into reloading.  Even then, it seems the anti-gun mob is looking into that area too.  

How ever it shakes out, it looks like it is going to be a battle for us to retain our 2nd Amendment rights and ability to use those firearms.


----------



## 08steeda (Feb 16, 2009)

I love my Spring-Field Armory M1A Super-Match! It can shoot much better than I can for sure!!!

The LWRC and the STAG would be my choice based upon the research I have done in the last 6 months. I have a Colt H-Bar Sporter and a Bushmaster V-Match. I just got 2 STAG lowers for Christmas. 

But I gotta say my fav is my M1A!!!


----------

